# Pair of Colson bikes together for over 70 years



## Slick4d4d (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello everyone, I wanted to sure my latest find, this cool pair of bike that I purchased from the son of the original owners. I was told that they are both Colson bikes although only the ladies bike has a badge. The story goes that the men's bike was earned by this man's father in 1933 as payment for his work on a farm that summer, and that his mother bought the bike new to save money over riding the bus. He remembers her telling him that she road it everywhere including to highschool, which saved her 10 cents. These were such cherished possession for both of them that they kept them for all these years and still used them from time to time. The reason they are red is the family had they repainted as and anniversary present for them in the 90's. Unfortunately both have now passed on and the family finally decided to sell the bike and wanted them to stay together. there isn't much left from the early days of these bikes except for the oral history so I was hoping that you all could help me fill in some of the info on the history of the bikes themselves, actual years of production, models, possible original color and any other info you may have. I will post serial numbers as soon as I can read them clearly.


----------



## mike j (Oct 3, 2017)

Looks like somebody liked the color red. The mens may be a Colson flyer. The girl's, I'll guess 38 to 39. If you pull out the cranks or the fork from the frame you may find the original color inside. It looks like the bikes were painted w/out much removal of parts, so they might not have been preped very well, which is a good thing if you want to bring the original finish back. You might want to get some Pro strength Goof Off, or something similar to remove that red paint. Good luck with them.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 3, 2017)

Sammy Hagar specials.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2017)

mike j said:


> Looks like somebody liked the color red. The mens may be a Colson flyer. The girl's, I'll guess 38 to 39. If you pull out the cranks or the fork from the frame you may find the original color inside. It looks like the bikes were painted w/out much removal of parts, so they might not have been preped very well, which is a good thing if you want to bring the original finish back. You might want to get some Pro strength Goof Off, or something similar to remove that red paint. Good luck with them.



Girl's is most definitely a Colson, around a 39-41. Boys....not so sure.


----------



## Slick4d4d (Oct 3, 2017)

Here are the serial numbers:
Men's: M71166
Ladies: 2361 G6


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 3, 2017)

Things that make me think not-Colson on the boys:
fork
rear fork ends
shape of tubing on rear triangle
bottom bracket shell
joints on second bar
@hoofhearted ?!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Things that make me think not-Colson on the boys:
> rear fork ends
> shape of tubing on rear triangle
> bottom bracket shell
> ...



Elgin? Could be an Elgin chainring too?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 3, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Elgin? Could be an Elgin chainring too?




Perhaps, but who made that thang?


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2017)

I think the boys is an Elgin.


----------



## Slick4d4d (Oct 3, 2017)

So if we're thinking Elgin what year would it be with the serial number M71166?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2017)

catfish said:


> I think the boys is an Elgin.



But like Rustjunkie stated....what manufacturer? I'm leaning towards Excelsior.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 3, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Things that make me think not-Colson on the boys:
> fork *has no ''teat'' ahead of fork crown to allow screw for mounting fender ....*
> rear fork ends *have no built-in dropstand interfereance-ears ....*
> shape of tubing on rear triangle
> ...





*...... patric*


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 3, 2017)

"M" Serial Number is an Elgin- 1934...For Sure...--------Cowboy
Somebody sell him a Badge... Nice pair of Oldies... Like the RED...
Shhhhhhh... Might be BLUE underneath....


----------



## Slick4d4d (Oct 3, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> "M" Serial Number is an Elgin- 1934...For Sure...--------Cowboy
> Somebody sell him a Badge... Nice pair of Oldies... Like the RED...
> Shhhhhhh... Might be BLUE underneath....




Thanks for the info, so he was off one year in his storytelling for his father but after 83 years it's understandable. Do you have a picture of the correct badge for the bike?


And if anyone does have an extra badge for this bike let me know.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 3, 2017)

Slick4d4d said:


> Thanks for the info, so he was off one year in his storytelling for his father but after 83 years it's understandable. Do you have a picture of the correct badge for the bike?
> 
> 
> And if anyone does have an extra badge for this bike let me know.



Looks like the Badge on the above Posted Bike... But that is a Pre-1932 Bike..28 inch wheels. -------God Bless,---Cowboy Type in "Blue Elgin Motorbikes" on the search at the top of the page...just for fun.


----------



## Slick4d4d (Oct 3, 2017)

mike j said:


> ...The girl's, I'll guess 38 to 39...



I appreciate all the help with the mens bike but can anyone confirm the year of the ladies bike. We had one guess but from looking through past threads I've found that Colson used a letter month and number year code on their bikes which, with the G6, would mean July 1936, but other threads say that Colson didn't use that system till 1937. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 3, 2017)

Slick4d4d said:


> I appreciate all the help with the mens bike but can anyone confirm the year of the ladies bike. We had one guess but from looking through past threads I've found that Elgin used a letter month and number year code on their bikes which, with the G6, would mean July 1936, but other threads say that Elgin didn't use that system till 1937. Can anyone confirm this?



You mean Colson- not Elgin---Cowboy


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 4, 2017)

Slick4d4d said:


> Thanks for the info, so he was off one year in his storytelling for his father but after 83 years it's understandable. Do you have a picture of the correct badge for the bike?
> 
> 
> And if anyone does have an extra badge for this bike let me know.



What is the hole spacing?


----------



## Slick4d4d (Oct 4, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> You mean Colson- not Elgin---Cowboy




Correct, thank you, the ladies bike is a Colson and Colson used the month letter and year number code. So is it a July 1936 bike or is it too early for that system of dating?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2017)

Slick4d4d said:


> Correct, thank you, the ladies bike is a Colson and Colson used the month letter and year number code. So is it a July 1936 bike or is it too early for that system of dating?



Definitely not a 36. Date stamps didn't show up until 37. I'm thinking it might be a 9 or 0.


----------



## mike j (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm holding at 38, drop centers, turkey wing, long spring seat. I may have dropped the ball on the men's bike, but I think that I've got this one pegged. I don't believe that those rims & chain guard were available in 1936.


----------



## Slick4d4d (Oct 4, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> What is the hole spacing?




The hole spacing is a hair under 2 1/8 from bottom of bottom hole to top of top hole.


----------



## Slick4d4d (Oct 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Definitely not a 36. Date stamps didn't show up until 37. I'm thinking it might be a 9 or 0.




So does "9 or 0" mean 1929/1930 since this serial number is pre 1937 otherwise there would be a date code and all there is is  2361  G6, all in the same font and size.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2017)

Slick4d4d said:


> So does "9 or 0" mean 1929/1930 since this serial number is pre 1937?



Colson didn't start stamping date stamps until 1937, so a 9 or 0 would be 39 or 40


----------



## Slick4d4d (Oct 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Colson didn't start stamping date stamps until 1937, so a 9 or 0 would be 39 or 40




But there is no 9 or 0 in the serial number, and no other markings that I saw in that area? If this is a post 37 bike am i just not seeing the date code, is it additional to the serial number?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2017)

If those fender braces are original, the bike is either a 39, 40 or 41. 38 would have had flat braces. Lets get a pic of the serial number.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## bikeyard (Oct 4, 2017)

Slick4d4d said:


> The hole spacing is a hair under 2 1/8 from bottom of bottom hole to top of top hole.



It’s $45 shipped


----------



## Slick4d4d (Oct 6, 2017)

The debate is over, after giving the serial number a closer look it is G9, so July of 1939 for the ladies Colson. So for future reference I should clean off more paint and try not to read the numbers upside down. Thank you to everyone for all your help with these two bikes.!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2017)

Slick4d4d said:


> The debate is over, after giving the serial number a closer look it is G9, so July of 1939 for the ladies Colson. So for future reference I should clean off more paint and try not to read the numbers upside down. Thank you to everyone for all your help with these two bikes.!


----------

